# Ноющая боль в пояснице и в шее. Расшифровка рентген снимков шеи и поясницы



## Михаил777 (29 Июн 2016)

Добрый день,
С подросткового возраста был сколиоз.
Сечас мне почти 29 лет, периодически беспокоят:
-ноющая боль в пояснице когда наклоняешься и находишься в таком положении.
-периодическая боль в шее когда долго сидишь за столом.
Недавно прошел рентген шеи и поясницы.
Врач-неврапатолог посоветовал массаж, физиопрцедуры и уколы Диклоберл, Мильгамма и Мидокалм.
Подскажите пожта-насколько серьезна ситуация и разумны ли рекомендации неврапатолога?
Или нужно попробовать другие методы?


----------



## La murr (29 Июн 2016)

*Михаил777*, здравствуйте!
Разместите снимки, пожалуйста, следуя инструкции из этой темы -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Июн 2016)

Снимки плохого качества. Уколы можно заменить на таблетки, заменив Диклоберл на Нимесулид, Мелоксикам или коксибы. Без Мильгаммы можно обойтись.


----------



## Михаил777 (30 Июн 2016)

Добрый день,
Загрузил еще раз.
Честно говоря-нет доверия тому неврапатологу поэтому интересуюсь здесь.
Особенно интересует серьезность ситуации-тот врач упоминал наличие остеофитов и что-то про утолщение пластинок.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Июн 2016)

Вновь качество снимков отвратительное. 
С оссификацией замыкательных пластинок МПД и с остеофитами можно легко дожить до 100 лет даже не догадываясь о таких рентгенологических находках.
Обратитесь за помощью к мануальному терапевту.


----------

